# Black sand options in Canada



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Big Al's sells Tahitian black sand, not sure if you have a local store in your area. Capping with black sand though, all that is going to happen is the sand is going to makes it way down through the fluorite and settle on the bottom eventually.


----------



## tinkerpuppet (Feb 13, 2010)

Hmmm, that's a good point. I wonder how long that would take? If it was a year or two, that would be fine, I get the itch to change things up by then. But if it was within a couple months, then I wouldn't bother. I'd just get another bag of Flourite Black then. Thanks for the tip about Big Als, they're a bit further down the road then the LFS I usually go to, but not too far. 

I also found this stuff online at my lfs. Not sure I like the look of it quite as much though, but I can get it in 5lb bags which is nice. I wouldn't need all 7kg of the Flourite.


----------



## creekbottom (Apr 5, 2012)

That bag of black substrate is a good option especially if you don't want a big bag. I've used ExoTerra black sand in a tank as well. Comes in about the same size bag. 

Alternatively... Sil industries or Burnco should have black beauty or something similar, although you'll be getting that in much larger quantities, but cheaper than that little bag.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

While you're going to BAs also check out seachem onyx black sand, it has a decent amount nutrients in it for plants, and looks very nice. I've used this before and my cories loved it. http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/OnyxSand.html


----------



## tinkerpuppet (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks Creekbottom. I think I'll skip the hunting down other options. My time is limited and its not worth driving around the city to save $10 (or whatever it might be). I'm not filling the tank, just topping off the substrate. But I'm glad to hear you did okay with the Exoterra sand.

Thanks exv152! I can't see the difference between Seachem Onyx Sand and Seachem Flourite Black Sand. Is it just a colour difference? Or is it more then that? I already have flourite black as a base, so I'm not sure its worth the extra nutrients to cap it too. Now if they sold half size bags...


----------

